
MagLev handles trees like a monkey - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2008/06/05/maglev-handles-trees-like-a-monkey/
======
Xichekolas
> You can’t read too much from a single test

Then why don't you show us a few more? Surely it wouldn't take that much
longer to post the results from three or four tests than it did for just one.

Also, any other links about Maglev? Cursory Googling doesn't get me much. I
thought I heard that this implementation wasn't open source, etc.

Looking forward to the shootout... thanks for whetting our appetites!

~~~
avibryant
<http://www.avibryant.com/2008/06/maglev-recap.html>
<http://chadfowler.com/2008/6/5/maglev>

------
icey
Did you run any other tests, Anthony? Or just the binary trees test?

~~~
DanHulton
Pretty obviously he did not. As it says in the article, he ran just this test,
and while you can't infer too much from a single test, it certainly sets the
stage for the upcoming shootout.

~~~
icey
I wouldn't say pretty obviously. He never said he just ran this test, he said
that this is the result from just one test.

I'm just curious if this is a cherry-picked result or truly the only test he
ran.

Cherry-picked or not, the results are very impressive.

 _Edit_ :

After reading again he states he chose this specific test "because it’s the
first test" (from the Computer Language Benchmarks Game) does make more sense
to me. It just seemed like an odd choice to use for a sole test.

------
bprater
Again, I think the question continues to be: is MagLev really Ruby?

~~~
artixan
If it walks like a duck.....

